# My first alpine kids (pics) and Alpine questions



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

They came in the middle of the night last night. Mom pushed for well over an hour with no bubble or signs of baby, so I had to help a little. Silverado (buckling) 11 and 1/4 lb! Mercedes (doe) 8 and 1/2 lbs. Would he be considered a cou clair? What to do about his floppy ear? She is mostly white with some gray on her legs and tail, mouth/nose (maybe ears) and a little faint gray on body. I don't see this in the list of Alpine colors!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, what a big gorgeous boy. I think he looks cou clair. Maybe when he is all dry and fluffy we can see better. Not sure about the girl. Need better pics of her. Don't worry about the ear. My alpine/ober had a floppy ear at birth but starting standing up very soon after. I think what happens is the way they are positioned in the womb could be that his ear was pressed flat for a while. Congrats on the new ones and a good birthing.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I will take more pics of her (and him). I think her colors may come in more as she ages. I have read there are white alpines, but it is not desireable. That's good to know about the ear. I hope it straightens out!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I posted a pic on the orher post.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh how precious......I just love Alpines! Love the pic of mom and her little ones, Mom is so pretty!


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

We had two alpine kids a month ago.. Both had floppy ears for the first week or so.. Now they are up.. Nice looking babies


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever had a mostly white alpine baby?


----------

